# راتب مهندس مدنى بقطر



## ahmed2113724 (30 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو من الاخوة الافاضل افادتى هل راتب 6 الاف ريال قطرى بالاضافة الى السكن والمواصلات مناسب لمهندس مدنى خبرة 4 سنوات منهم سنتان بالامارات وما هى تكاليف المعيشة بقطر


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (30 نوفمبر 2011)

تكاليف المعيشه بقطر اغلى مكان بالخليج
اذا كنت متزوج مصاريف الاكل والشرب وشراء مستلزمات حوالى 3000 ريال قطرى شهرىولو اعزب تقريبا 2000 او 2500


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (30 نوفمبر 2011)

عبد العزيز الجمل قال:


> تكاليف المعيشه بقطر اغلى مكان بالخليج
> اذا كنت متزوج مصاريف الاكل والشرب وشراء مستلزمات حوالى 3000 ريال قطرى شهرىولو اعزب تقريبا 2000 او 2500



شكرا علي المعلومه وجزاك الله خيرا

استفسار كم ايجار السكن العائلي بالدوحه سنويا؟


----------



## tamer gad (30 نوفمبر 2011)

انا 4 سنوات خبرة منهم 2 في السعودية وقدامي عرض لقطر شركة gcc على 5500 ومتردد


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (30 نوفمبر 2011)

ahmed2113724 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو من الاخوة الافاضل افادتى هل راتب 6 الاف ريال قطرى بالاضافة الى السكن والمواصلات مناسب لمهندس مدنى خبرة 4 سنوات منهم سنتان بالامارات وما هى تكاليف المعيشة بقطر


سؤال لحضرتك

الراتب دي والسكن عليهم والمواصلات عليهم؟؟؟ طيب وتذاكر السفر ليك وللأسرة علي مين؟؟؟ يعني انت هتاخد المبلغ دي صافي بدون اي شئ؟؟؟

*بحسبة بسيطة*

اقل مبلغ عشان تقدر تعيش مستريح انت وزوجتك ومعاكم اطفال صغيرين ودخول مدراس عادية زي المصرية للغات او القاهرة وما شابه هو 10 الف ريال وهيتم ترتيبهم كالتالي انك تلاقي سكن في حدود 4000 ريال مثلا ومصاريف الأكل والشرب للاسرة تقريبا في حدودج من 2500 ريال ل 3500 متوسط وطبعا بالأضافة للمصاريف النثرية وانك كل شهر تشيل جزء من مصاريف المدرسة عشان دخول الأولاد المدراس

****

لو زوجتك ممكن تعمل ممكن يساعد ويفرق معاكم ان يكون راتب احدكم للمصاريف والراتب الأخر لعمل تحويشة تفيد في مصر لأن الغربة لابد ان يكون لها تمن مضمون

واكثر الوظايف المطلوبة هي المدرسات والوظيفة العادية وفي طبعا مهندسات والطبيبات لكن الطبيبات يلزمها شهادة خاصة بممارسة الطب​


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (30 نوفمبر 2011)

tamer gad قال:


> انا 4 سنوات خبرة منهم 2 في السعودية وقدامي عرض لقطر شركة gcc على 5500 ومتردد


 
شركة gcc ..شركة كويسة انا بتكلم عن العمل 

بس هل المبلغ دي صافي ولا في امتيازات اخري لابد ان تتحقق لأن هذا المبلغ يصلح لشخص هيترك اهله زوجته واولاده في مصر ويسافر كل فترة ليهم (سنة او اتنيين) وبكده مش هتكون عملت شئ فارق مع الغربة

طبعا الأختيار راجع ليكم ولظروفكم (كل شخص مسئول عن قراره طبعا)​


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (30 نوفمبر 2011)

طبعا القرار النهائي راجع ليكم ​ 
في موضوع علي النت اسمه​ 
*عشان محدش يضحك عليك لو جالك عقد عمل بر مصر- الغربة بين المسلسلات والحقيقة *

*دي بيشرح وضع قطر في التعاملات المادية الخاصة بالسفر انصحك تقرأه*​


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (30 نوفمبر 2011)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> شكرا علي المعلومه وجزاك الله خيرا
> 
> استفسار كم ايجار السكن العائلي بالدوحه سنويا؟


 
الأيجار في قطر لا يتم التعامل معه بالسنة انه بالشهر

وتكاليف الأيجار شهريا لو كان استديو (غرفة وحمام ومطبخ امريكي "دي مجازا") يصل لحوالي 1500-3500 حسب المكان

وهنا في قطر الأيجارات للشقق حسب المكان في بعض الأحيان تكون خيالية يعني ممكن تتراوح ما بين 4000 ريال ل 10000 ريال ويفرق في هذا لو كانت مفروشة او لأ حسب مكان التأجير يعني لو في ميعيذر غير ما تكون في الدوحة غير ما تكون بالوكرة وما إلي ذلك من الأماكن المختلفة


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (30 نوفمبر 2011)

لو اي سؤال في قطر انا موجودة

ربنا يفتح ليكم فتحة خير لا تسد ابدا​


----------



## إسلام علي (30 نوفمبر 2011)

لا تنسى الاستخارة


----------



## إسلام علي (30 نوفمبر 2011)

ودعاء والدتك


----------



## mek10 (1 ديسمبر 2011)

ممكن اعرف من المقيميين ي قطر طبيعة عمل مراقب الجوده بمشروع المياه لو تكرمتم وهل اللغه شيء اساسي بالموضوع ده


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (6 ديسمبر 2011)

اسمه العقيلي قال:


> الأيجار في قطر لا يتم التعامل معه بالسنة انه بالشهر
> 
> وتكاليف الأيجار شهريا لو كان استديو (غرفة وحمام ومطبخ امريكي "دي مجازا") يصل لحوالي 1500-3500 حسب المكان
> 
> وهنا في قطر الأيجارات للشقق حسب المكان في بعض الأحيان تكون خيالية يعني ممكن تتراوح ما بين 4000 ريال ل 10000 ريال ويفرق في هذا لو كانت مفروشة او لأ حسب مكان التأجير يعني لو في ميعيذر غير ما تكون في الدوحة غير ما تكون بالوكرة وما إلي ذلك من الأماكن المختلفة



ده شبه دبي بقي

علي كده الرياض رخيصه جدا -- شقه 3 غرف في مكان راقي بحدود 25000 ريال سنوي


----------



## وسام النوايسه (3 ديسمبر 2012)

اخواني الاعزاء هل ما احد منكم يعرف شركة dara engineering consultancy شركة دارا للتصميم الهندسي وهي شركه استشاريه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ افيدوني رجاءا


----------



## mubarakhn (3 ديسمبر 2012)

الله يوفقك توكل علي الله قطر بلد حلو وصغير طبعا البداية تكون صعبة بس لا تخاف بكره ان شاء الله يجي راتبك سبعين الف بس انت اصبر الله كريم


----------



## Mohamed laith (4 ديسمبر 2012)

شركة دار الهندسه شركه استشاريه محترمه وعندها مشاريع كبيره


----------



## weehdaty (4 ديسمبر 2012)

الله يوفقك يا اخوي
اذا كان سكن ومواصلات مأمن ..توكل ع الله
اما 6000 بدون سكن لا تطلع
السكن هون ما رح تلاقي اقل من 3 الاف ( 3 الاف ريال كمان استديو وتلاقيه شبه سيء )
اهم شيء السكن...اما اذا كنت متزوج...هون الامور اصعب
قطر حلوة وخبرة ممتازة للمهندسين
اي سؤال ..حاضرين
بالتوفيق


----------



## weehdaty (4 ديسمبر 2012)

بخصوص تكاليف المعيشة في قطر....كل شيء بقطر غالي ...
يعني مصاريفك لو ماسك حالك كويس الف ريال ..هذا وانت ماسك حالك وعزابي وممكن اقل ..حسب اكلك وشربك
بقية الاشياء هامشية
اهم شيء السكن
صدقني رح تتعب بدون سكن
السكن غاااالي جدا


----------



## otat (11 ديسمبر 2012)

انا مهندسه مدنيه وبدور على شغل حد يفيدنى ادور فين انا تخصص تخطيط وعمل برامج زمنية دفعه 2005


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (15 ديسمبر 2012)

وسام النوايسه قال:


> اخواني الاعزاء هل ما احد منكم يعرف شركة dara engineering consultancy شركة دارا للتصميم الهندسي وهي شركه استشاريه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ افيدوني رجاءا



شركة مميزة وكويسة وعندها شغل كويس

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (23 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
الاخت الفاضله أسمه مارأيك بعرض في الديوان الملكي القطري براتب 7000 ريال..ولا اعرف غير ذلك بالنسبه للسكن وتذاكر السفر والخ..ارجو الرد السريع وشكرا


----------



## اللامنتمي رورو (23 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

